# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Dành cho anh em tham khảo thêm (Phân tích tính chất vài trận DDoS HVA)

## adviser

Trong tháng 7 năm 2011 này, HVA bị ít nhất là ba trận DDoS khá nặng. Thông qua những thông tin đã thu thập được trong quá trình điều tra và sự hỗ trợ của các bạn bè thành viên, tôi tạm thông báo một số chi tiết quan trọng như sau: 

- Có tính chất tương tự như con vecebot mà securedWorks đã công bố hồi cuối tháng 10 năm 2010: 



> http://www.secureworks.com/research/threats/vecebot/?threat=vecebot.


 Con bot dùng để tấn công HVA cũng nhận chỉ thị từ một file cấu hình xml như con vecebot. 

- Con bot dùng để tấn công HVA cũng sử dụng hàng loạt các User-Agent giả mạo để qua mặt hệ thống cản lọc. Những User-Agent được sử dụng y hệt như những User-Agent đã từng tấn công các trang web và các blogs "lề trái". Theo nguồn tin chưa kiểm chứng, vietnamnet cũng đã từng bị DDoS với cùng tính chất như trên. 

- Con bot này cũng có thể được khởi động hoặc ngưng lại một cách dễ dàng và nhanh chóng. Điều này biểu hiện qua hiện tượng DDoS đột ngột xảy ra và đột ngột ngưng lại. 

Trong khi chờ đợi thu thập thêm thông tin để đối chiếu và kiểm chứng. Tôi tạm công bố một số thông tin như trên. Hãy đón xem các thông tin khác sẽ được cập nhật. *Xin cám ơn các anh chị em đã nhanh chóng thu thập và cung cấp những thông tin cực kỳ quý giá*. 

PS: HVA chắc chắn sẽ tiếp tục bị DDoS nhằm "bịt miệng" những công bố xuyên qua phân tích và RE.

*Nguồn: HVA*

Tham khảo



> http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/39641.hva

----------

